# Tarantula Enclosure lighting



## Edman (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey again! 

I have this nice exo terra portable luminaire with an exo terra natural lightbulb (13W) and I wonder if I could put it on top of my large critter keeper without it being a danger for the spider (as in it gets too hot). Look at the image for reference. I would say that the luminaire is located maybe ~11  cm, (~ 4.3 inches), up from the substrate.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Mar 13, 2018)

Why would you use any kind of light for tarantulas? They prefer it dark and the natural day/night circle in your room more than suffice.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Theneil (Mar 13, 2018)

The only time I would ever use a light is just a flash light to help me look at them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah, there is no need for this. Just use a regular light in the room or a flashlight when needed.

If you're hell bent on doing it, consider using dim LED lighting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edman (Mar 13, 2018)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Why would you use any kind of light for tarantulas? They prefer it dark and the natural day/night circle in your room more than suffice.


I believe that it's too dark in the enclosure when I only use my regular lighting for it to simulate a day/night cycle. This lamp would simulate day/night cycle better, no? Also it would be easier for me to look at the animal.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Mar 13, 2018)

Edman said:


> I believe that it's too dark in the enclosure when I only use my regular lighting for it to simulate a day/night cycle. This lamp would simulate day/night cycle better, no? Also it would be easier for me to look at the animal.


A normal lamp in the ceiling will do the trick and Ts really don´t need much light  If I was you, I would get rid of that light as it certainly will do more harm than good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 13, 2018)

Edman said:


> I believe that it's too dark in the enclosure when I only use my regular lighting for it to simulate a day/night cycle. This lamp would simulate day/night cycle better, no? Also it would be easier for me to look at the animal.


 I haven't simulated day/night lighting cycles in years. The only thing I simulate is day/night temp/humidity cycles. Don't look too much into this, they're hardy creatures (well, most of them are) that adapt well to changes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edman (Mar 13, 2018)

TownesVanZandt said:


> A normal lamp in the ceiling will do the trick and Ts really don´t need much light  If I was you, I would get rid of that light as it certainly will do more harm than good.


The spiders well-being is my first priority so I will remove the lamp . I guess I'll shine a light on it when I want to take a look at it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dave Jay (Mar 13, 2018)

I understand why you want light, it is a display after all. 13w isnt really bright, although it looks it in the picture. 4 +1/2 " is pretty close though, how hot it gets will depend on how long it is on at a time and if the reflector unit is vented. Ambient temperatures will play a part too. I think you can decide for yourself what heat is being put out and if it is effecting the temperature the enclosure. Some colours of lights seem to be better for inverts, red and blue often seem to be ignored. LED lights generally dont put out very much heat and are cheap to run, I think they'd be a better choice ,you might be able to find them in red or blue, and they will fit the socket. Personally I use 3W nano fish tank lights, they have a blue setting which I think looks natural at night and is completely ignored by my scorpions and spiders. You really don't want a bright white light I wouldn't think but if it doesn't heat up too much the worst that will happen is your tarantula will hide when it's on and come out only when you've turned it off and gone to bed. If it were me I'd be looking around for low wattage LED lights that fit the hood, adapters are available so you're not limited to the socket type. There's lots on eBay, some even only have red and blue LEDs with no white.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 13, 2018)

Edman said:


> I believe that it's too dark in the enclosure when I only use my regular lighting for it to simulate a day/night cycle. This lamp would simulate day/night cycle better, no? Also it would be easier for me to look at the animal.


They have no need for a light cycle....like rob, i havent lit my t room in almost 5 yrs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 13, 2018)

Edman said:


> This lamp would simulate day/night cycle better, no?


No. A lamp and _Theraphosidae _are a terrible mix. I do that, the Day/Night cycle (and btw time for that is almost near) but using the Sun of Lombardy. I just let the room where I keep my inverts in a *less *penumbra (Day) 'mode'.


----------



## Dylan Bruce (Mar 13, 2018)

I think the best way forward is LED, it gives of no heat and if you get one of the RGB strips you can always put the red light on for nightime viewing. I know some people have done this in the past successfully Tom Moran used it for his M. Balfori communal at one point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Mar 13, 2018)

Any light source can also add heat. One has to carefully check the entire enclosure, especially the top for unsafe temps. The best way to do that is with a point and shoot thermometer.

 At a minimum if  any part of the enclosure is hotter then your forehead, it's too hot.  Check this first of course.

The simplest way to do a day/night cycle is to hook up a timer to a lamp across the room.  

Generally speaking, in my opinion, no lamp should be closer to the cage then 8" regardless of what type of bulb it uses that's left on for hours at at a time.  There is really no such thing as a 100% heat free bulb, just some that are hotter then others.

Of course, there's nothing wrong with briefly using a light source to get a few photos or even a short video but this shouldn't be left on for any significant length of time.

Having said that, many tarantulas are light sensitive and attempting this can be disappointing.

Of my tarantulas, only 1 of them completely ignores flash bulbs and flashlights. Another reacts minimally. The rest as well as my scorps, not so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrTwister (Mar 13, 2018)

I have leds that are bright white in the day, red at night. If the T’s are bothered they all have hides. If you want light go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Mar 13, 2018)

Light and dark cycles can elicit a better feeding response & breeders use them as well. 

The only thing about a close light source is that it adds heat if it's close by which I mean 1 foot or less.

Unless providing heat is intentional, don't do it. When heat is intentionally added, you must use a voltage limiter and safety check everything before adding the tarantula.

I use heat sources and I've studied the problem.  There's no such thing as a heatless light source. When light strikes an object that doesn't reflect 100% of it, it's converted to infrared and released back into the area. Infrared=heating.

The temperature of the bulb itself doesn't matter.

Get a white piece of construction paper and a black one. Obtain an infrared thermometer. Aim the light at each for 10 minutes and see what happens when it's a foot away or less.

I've been flamed because I DO and have used heating on purpose. I'll even PM you a video link on how if you like.

Trust and believe, a canopy with illumination is a heat source and if not controlled can cause serious damage.

A light source twice as far away adds 4 times less energy etc. The physics of it are widely available.


----------



## Toddydog (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't bother with lighting much. Really I just draw my curtain during the daytime sometimes so I can help my leopard gecko know the day, night cycle.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Mar 13, 2018)

That's a good idea as long as the sun isn't hitting the cage.


----------



## sasker (Mar 14, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Light and dark cycles can elicit a better feeding response & breeders use them as well.


Interesting. Do you speak from personal experience? I don't see much difference with my spiders. They get indirect sunlight, so there is a day-night cycle, but I don't see any difference between their feeding response when it is dark or light.


----------



## Dave Jay (Mar 14, 2018)

sasker said:


> Interesting. Do you speak from personal experience? I don't see much difference with my spiders. They get indirect sunlight, so there is a day-night cycle, but I don't see any difference between their feeding response when it is dark or light.


It's circadian rhythm that is being referred to, the changes in body chemistry and metabolism that occur over a 24 hour period.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Mar 14, 2018)

A light probably won't negatively affect your tarantula too much, but you'll probably never see it unless all the lights are off

@Whitelightning777 If the tarantula is hungry and prey walks in front of it then it probably won't matter if it's light or dark, though darkening the enclosure will make tarantulas more inclined to roam around which speeds up the process of finding the feeder


----------



## sasker (Mar 14, 2018)

Dave Jay said:


> It's circadian rhythm that is being referred to, the changes in body chemistry and metabolism that occur over a 24 hour period.


Has this actually been tested on tarantulas? I am a bit skeptical about this, given that tarantulas spend most of their days in a pitch dark burrow anyway, only to jump out when prey gets near the entrance (be it day or night).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dave Jay (Mar 14, 2018)

sasker said:


> Has this actually been tested on tarantulas? I am a bit skeptical about this, given that tarantulas spend most of their days in a pitch dark burrow anyway, only to jump out when prey gets near the entrance (be it day or night).


Most organisms do, so I'd be very surprised if tarantulas don't have one. I was just pointing out that is what people were referring to rather than just whether a light is on or off. I don't think you need direct light for an animal to develop one, even with curtains closed the ambient light varies from day to night and that is probably all that is required. I have no way of knowing really, I suppose a study/experiment may have been done but I don't feel like doing the research myself, I wasn't looking to get into a debate about it. Research is too hard on a phone, maybe I'll look into it when I'm on pc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Mar 14, 2018)

I've observed this personally. If I turn on the lights in the morning and then feed, my versicolor it's far more likely to take the feeders faster.

My Versicolor typically drinks from the water dish only at night unless it's going to molt. At night she typically walks to and from the water dish and around the top but not upside down.

On the other hand, if I throw a cricket into my P straita enclosure either dark or light, it typically takes it 6 to 12 hours to find and eat it. If I put it in with the lights on and then turn them off, it's consumed in under an hour in many cases very seldom more then 2 hours later.

I've also observed my P striata engaging in what can only be described as a spiral shaped grid search when the lights are off. Of course, I use red heat lamps that I also reduce power to at the same time.  It's almost like she's walking on an invisible DNA double Helix. She does this grid search whether or not there's a feeder. Usually this takes place 30 minutes to 2 hours after the lights are turned off.

 My L klugi on the other hand simply doesn't act all that differently aside from moving away from her usual location in the frog moss to the top of her hide or sometimes in the corner on the cold side.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 15, 2018)

Ts have no light requirements...less light simply means they hide less.  The only light my ts get is from my flashlight.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Mar 15, 2018)

That's true. Temperature has far more influence. I've found that lightning changes can sometimes stimulate more feeding for a finicky eater. 

Of concern was the introduction of an unknown heat source, which meant that no precautions will be taken.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Apr 20, 2018)

I've noticed that if my tarantulas are ignoring a feeder given during the day, providing darkness helps. If you just leave your room lights on days at a time, the tarantula will fast. 

When cages are heated, sometimes shutting everything off for a night allowing it to cool down can get them to eat. 

Usually I try to stimulate a feeding response before just giving up and removing a feeder unless I notice premolt.

They also can't see redlight at all so I take advantage of that when watching them.  Using enclosures that allow for very high visibility without having to open them is also on my opinion very important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

